

Yardsale - San Francisco’s Marketplace App Goes National - ed
http://pandodaily.com/2012/06/21/san-franciscos-marketplace-app-goes-national/

======
Turing_Machine
This really needs a way to let you at least look at the app and the items for
sale without requiring a Facebook login. I declined. :-)

~~~
surgeterrix
Try EggDrop, it does basically the same thing and has been around longer.

------
adventureful
One day I hope to own a festering, global top 50 site, like Craigslist.

You could certainly make intelligent points about ways Craigslist could
improve their service, but festering is an asinine thing to say about a wildly
successful service that has survived every boom and bust and is still going
extremely strong (not to mention it's still incredibly useful).

Festering: (of a wound or sore) Become septic; suppurate. (of food or garbage)
Become rotten and offensive to the senses.

